

Ask HN: Browser extension for limiting bandwidth (feature request) - whyoh

I&#x27;m looking for a browser extension (ideally for Firefox, but Chrome could work too) that would limit the bandwidth to a user defined value.
Especially for uploads, so that I could upload a file in the browser at, say, 50kB&#x2F;s.<p>There&#x27;s an old Firefox extension called &quot;Firefox Throttle&quot; that does this, but it only works with Firefox 3.6 (which is obsolete and doesn&#x27;t work with many new sites).<p>I&#x27;m not a programmer, so excuse my ignorance, but in case something like this is easy to make, I&#x27;d be grateful and I know a few other people would appreciate it as well.
I don&#x27;t need a GUI, a setting in about:config would work just fine.<p>(Oh and I know there are some other solutions, but it needs to be a browser extension.)
======
bodelecta
What's wrong with using the chrome dev tools? i.e.
[https://developer.chrome.com/devtools/docs/device-
mode#netwo...](https://developer.chrome.com/devtools/docs/device-mode#network-
conditions)

~~~
whyoh
Apparently it doesn't actually limit uploads:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=414319](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=414319)

Also, I'd prefer to use my own custom speed value and no extra latency etc.

------
lpsz
If you're on Mac, check out an Apple utility called Network Link Conditioner.

